# Waves - CLA MixhHub



## Zoot_Rollo (Jan 24, 2019)

https://www.waves.com/plugins/cla-m...3qWJGfxOrgSKsoUNi8GEs8u797N-HEK4aAqtdEALw_wcB


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 24, 2019)

Looks interesting, but already use Scheps Omni Channel and Abbey Road TG Mastering Chain.
Just downloaded Demo to try to sort what's new /improved.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 25, 2019)

It's actually something different from a typical channel like Scheps. It is about applying effects and mixing 8 instruments at a time through a single window set up like a console. The image you show is one of the windows for editing one at a time. There's also a side-chain one.

As you can set up 8 of these "lunchboxes," you can control up to 64 instruments with this. Could be useful for orchestral.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 25, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> It's actually something different from a typical channel like Scheps. It is about applying effects and mixing 8 instruments at a time through a single window set up like a console. The image you show is one of the windows for editing one at a time. There's also a side-chain one.
> 
> As you can set up 8 of these "lunchboxes," you can control up to 64 instruments with this. Could be useful for orchestral.
> 
> Lotsa cool Presets for FX learners (like me). Orchestral focus is my interest, for sure.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 25, 2019)

Funniest audio promo video I ever saw. "Chris, just wave your arms about like crazy, it'll look really great in the end".


----------



## Joe Maron (Jan 25, 2019)

LOL! I was thinking the same thing when I saw the promo!


----------



## Pudge (Jan 25, 2019)

I love Chris's terrible acting. Such a funny video with parts of the console floating at him.

Its an interesting plugin, but my initial impressions is it sounds very much like borrowed code from SSL channel strip, but with added blue compressor, extra gate features and an input section.

Its ui is exactly like scheps, but much more to it. Personally its quite easy to use, i like it. Just a shame you dont have a tab for custom inserts for other waves plugins you can add in the chain. Itd also be great to not be limited to 1 extra insert.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 25, 2019)

mm..cool I guess. Or you could just bounce your stems from your daw, through them into Harrison Mixbus and do the same, yeah?


----------



## robgb (Jan 26, 2019)

Eh. I can mix on my DAW already. Not really sure I see the benefit. It IS pretty, however. I downloaded it, gave it a try, wasn't particularly impressed.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 26, 2019)

Demoing as well, but already use Scheps Omni Channel and AR TG Mastering Chain. Tough to sort additional benefits.
Longtime poster on Reaper Forums, made note of retro 'Gates' and preference for newer, more advanced versions. 
Dunno …. just made note and will pay some attention.


----------



## KMA (Jan 29, 2019)

It does look interesting, but while Waves was busy trying to sell me massively discounted bundles of ancient plugins, I was busy checking out other vendors.

This isn't to say that their new stuff isn't worth a look - I genuinely do like the Schepps Omni Channel, for example.

But I think they've created an image for themselves as a vendor trying to extract too much value out of their stale back catalog. This will make it more difficult for them to break through the noise when they make a genuinely good new product.

Izotope is in a similar category for me.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 29, 2019)

KMA said:


> But I think they've created an image for themselves as a vendor trying to extract too much value out of their stale back catalog. This will make it more difficult for them to break through the noise when they make a genuinely good new product.
> 
> Izotope is in a similar category for me.



Not for me. RX in particular is in a class of its own, genuinely industry leading. iZotope's problem is really to do with their instruments, which they have a justified reputation of releasing then instantly abandoning.

I'd forgive Waves everything if they just sorted out their bloody installer.


----------



## KMA (Jan 29, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> RX in particular is in a class of its own, genuinely industry leading.



That’s fair.

I have RX Elements, and although I was a little suspicious that it came free with my colonoscopy, I can’t deny that it sounds good.

(In all seriousness, it does work well. I’m just always wary of something that’s perpetually on sale.)


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 29, 2019)

From another forum: "Yeah that looks like if they cut off a piece of Reason ssl"

Who's gonna wait till this is $29? The intro price is decent.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 29, 2019)

KMA said:


> That’s fair.
> I have RX Elements, and although I was a little suspicious that it came free with my colonoscopy, I can’t deny that it sounds good. *******



Nuttin' xtra with my colon-scopie but maybe Upgrade from Elements goes with next EGD ….. 
Wonder if Izoptope 'Gates' are notably newer /better than Waves CLA MixHub ??


----------



## Pudge (Jan 30, 2019)

If DAW mix consoles worked like this (lunch-box format) and other developers made lunch-box versions of plugins. It'd be a dream. It is quicker to work with having tabs. Shame you're limited to 8 per bucket + you can't assign more than 1 additional waves plugin insert (+ There's no tab for inserts) and you're not allowed to put anything pre-input.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 30, 2019)

robgb said:


> I can mix on my DAW already. Not really sure I see the benefit. ...


In most DAW's, fine tuning multiple tracks in relationship to each other is a pain. How many plugin windows can you see at once? The exception that I am aware of is Harrison Mixbus and Mixbus 32C.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 30, 2019)

There are already reviews of this plugin all over YouTube. Here are two from Production Expert:





Best,

Geoff


----------



## robgb (Jan 30, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> In most DAW's, fine tuning multiple tracks in relationship to each other is a pain. How many plugin windows can you see at once? The exception that I am aware of is Harrison Mixbus and Mixbus 32C.


In Reaper I can add whatever plugin controls I want to the track and adjust them without ever having to open the plugin at all. But this plugin DOES look pretty. That's for sure.


----------



## robgb (Jan 31, 2019)

Definitely not as pretty, but I can certainly see my plugin windows all at once.


----------



## Pudge (Jan 31, 2019)

robgb said:


> Definitely not as pretty, but I can certainly see my plugin windows all at once.



Be good if you could colour each set of band controls. Lows black, mids blue etc...


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 31, 2019)

Pudge said:


> Be good if you could colour each set of band controls. Lows black, mids blue etc...



Reaperite as well, but not close to level of @ robgb …… and CLA MixHub @ ~~ $62. is attractive.
Came very close on some of Plugin Alliance Consoles, but this (with Bucket View) fits my interests much better.
….. and yep _ luv the colored band controls


----------



## Pudge (Jan 31, 2019)

Just tested the EQ on MixHub vs SSL 4000 Channel Strip. Can happily confirm they both sound different. MixHub definitely has more fullness to it, the regular SSL 4000 strip sounds slightly less full but more upfront.


----------



## Synetos (Jan 31, 2019)

It seems to be quite the resource hog. One instance ate up about 8% of my DAW CPU.


----------



## Henu (Jan 31, 2019)

The peeps at Gearslutz tell the same. ^

I was actually interested on this, but thought that I'd give my Waves SSL strips a run for their money first to find out if I need it. It took me 2 hours to find out that _once again_ I cannot get the mix to sound good with mainly using the SSL strips, and reminded me how much I always first love the idea of sticking with a certain workflow.... and then end up hating it due to it's limitations and starting over.


----------



## Pudge (Jan 31, 2019)

Deffinelty a cpu hog. Like, incredibly bad.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 31, 2019)

On the issue of CPU usage. Watch and judge for yourself:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## KMA (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok, so it looks like it's a cpu pig.

This is one of the things that drew me to the BX Console N. Not only do I like the sound of it, but I loaded 72 channels (with filters, comps, gates, everything on) and barely scraped 30% on a laptop cpu. I demo'd their SSL G emulation as well and although the N wound up being more my style, the performance results were equally staggering. 

I do realize that the workflow of MixHub makes it unique, and that indeed looks cool, but hitting the cpu that hard seems prohibitive to me.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 1, 2019)

Almost lured away from PA bx _ Consoles. 
Now sobered up and settled back down. 

Still cool with Scheps omni Channel and AR TG Mastering Chain.


----------



## Pudge (Feb 1, 2019)

The main cause of CPU usage comes from the EQ strip. Turn it on and off and you'll soon see how much it spikes.


----------



## robgb (Feb 2, 2019)

When they drop this plugin down to $25, I will probably buy it, just because GAS. It looks pretty and I'm drawn to pretty. But after screwing around with Reaper, I've managed to emulate this plugin, including assigning tracks to "buckets," switching between them, with all controls available—only less real estate used, etc. It's certainly not as nice on the eye candy front, but the functionality is about the same, and the CPU hit is minimal.


----------



## paulwr (Feb 24, 2019)

Pudge said:


> I love Chris's terrible acting. Such a funny video with parts of the console floating at him.
> 
> Its an interesting plugin, but my initial impressions is it sounds very much like borrowed code from SSL channel strip, but with added blue compressor, extra gate features and an input section.


Both compressors are stellar in my opinion. I tried a lot of my existing similar compressors against it and only one got close at all.


Pudge said:


> Its ui is exactly like scheps, but much more to it. Personally its quite easy to use, i like it. Just a shame you dont have a tab for custom inserts for other waves plugins you can add in the chain. Itd also be great to not be limited to 1 extra insert.


I have Scheps Omni and really like it. It was one I compared. But MixHub wins handily for me. AND, if you haven't noticed it yet, there is a tab to insert one Waves plugin just like in the Scheps Omni. Very handy. Yea, wish any insert would work, but this will do fine.

I've been searching for a channel strip to commit to for a year and a half. This one does it for me. I do a wide range of musical styles, but more orchestral writing followed by work in jazz, fusion, rock, and being in Nashville, also country. When I want it very clean I can just bypass the "Analog" button and "Noise" button.


----------

